# Townhouse setup



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

After moving at the end of April, I finally have my garage setup with a proper bench and lighting for detailing. I'm breaking it in right now with my parents car, write up to follow!

New detailing bay. by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow that looks amazing for a home set up. You must be over the moon

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

That looks amazing buddy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

J306TD said:


> Wow that looks amazing for a home set up. You must be over the moon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Oh man you have no idea. The wife is impressed with the storage at the end (all the shelves were built, the garage was completely empty). Having a nice, clean, and well lift working area is all I really needed, but until you own your own garage, good freaking luck.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Sheep said:


> until you own your own garage, good freaking luck.


That's one of the main things I want in a new house.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Been adding to the wall a bit to much lately.

Floor cleaned ready for Mondays ceramic coating.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks great dude


----------

